# Space saver spare tire (donut) question



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone used the space saver spare tire on their A3? I'm debating whether to keep the donut or to try fitting a full size spare in the trunk. Wondering if the donut is good enough as I had a full size spare with my previous Audi and used it a few times. 

Suggestions/comments are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

awl168 said:


> Has anyone used the space saver spare tire on their A3? I'm debating whether to keep the donut or to try fitting a full size spare in the trunk. Wondering if the donut is good enough as I had a full size spare with my previous Audi.
> 
> Suggestions/comments are appreciated. Thanks!


I had to use mine sunday on the way home from mother's day breakfast. It works as it is supposed to. Got us home safely (2 miles). But, it is limited to 55mph. Check the air level too. It is supposed to be at 60psi...mine, never used (2007 3.2) had only 15psi. 










Keep the donut. There is no way a can of goop and portable compressor would have fixed this.^^^.

FWIW, you cannot put the trunk floor covering back in place after you put the full size in the hole. The full size is several inches wider so the floor cover just rides on top. But, it does not interfer with closing the hatch so it's all good.

cheers.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> I had to use mine sunday on the way home from mother's day breakfast. It works as it is supposed to. Got us home safely (2 miles). But, it is limited to 55mph. Check the air level too. It is supposed to be at 60psi...mine, never used (2007 3.2) had only 15psi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very informative. Thanks!

If you happen to know, how far up does the floor cover ride on top of the full size tire in the hole?

Now that I think about this further I can be over 50 miles from home and don't know if the donut will get me home.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I've driven with my donut non-stop for over 130 miles and total driving on that day of over 200 miles, with much of the speed close to 70mph. It was in cold weather, so maybe the outside temperature kept the tire's temp down.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

awl168 said:


> If you happen to know, how far up does the floor cover ride on top of the full size tire in the hole?


What year do you have?

17" wheel will fit in 2006-2008 2.0T A3's. 

I 2009 2.0T Quattro and it has about 4" less depth that my 2006 Fwd, so no way I could have a full size spare.

I have not looked at the 2009+ Fwd, so I do not know if they also have 4" less depth.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> What year do you have?
> 
> 17" wheel will fit in 2006-2008 2.0T A3's.
> 
> ...


I have a 2013.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Are you driving a FWD or a Quattro?

I'm in a 2.0T FWD and a full-size spare fits perfectly.

..in fact, I have a _second_ full-size spare that I originally bought, which I don't need any more. -If anyone is ever looking, I'll happily sell.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Proof that a full-size fits in FWD... here's mine:










-And all I do to prevent the trunk-floor from possibly defacing the surface is put a layer of bubble wrap on top:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Second full-size spare I have:





































'Scratch-ring' on surface from snow chain (had been used up north)... but still a WHOLE lot less ugly than a space-saver... plus I _refuse_ to drive speed-limited.

Tire is an OEM Pirelli P6. Tread is not great, but it's just fine for spare duties.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Oh, and TTC2.5's advice is EXTREMELY good counsel:

Check your spare pressure. -If you don't do it now, do it on your next oil change. (...but of course you'll forget, so just do it NOW! :laugh


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the education. 

I'm driving a 2013 A3 TDI with Titanium Sport Package. Based on the info from VWAddict, it looks like a full size will "fit." That's welcome news. Would be interested in picking up a full size spare now to go into the "boot"...er, I meant trunk. ;-)


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, guys. I need to put my donut back.
I lost the extension for my torque wrench, and tore apart my hatch looking for it, and forgot to put the spare back.

Yup, spares are a must, and good tip about checking the psi when you check your other tires. 
I also keep my 1/2" torque wrench w 17mm impact socket in the hatch. good leverage for removing the wheel bolts, and puts the bolts back correctly.

you guys use torque wrenches to tighten your wheelbolts, right?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Donuts suck, but they get the job done. I don't think I could get a full size in mine, especially now that I am on air


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you guys use torque wrenches to tighten your wheelbolts, right?


AFL. Abso-***ing-lutely. 88ft/lbs.

With air, everything changes. Also with spare-wheel-well subwoofers.

Personally I've never heard a car acoustic sound enjoyable enough to warrant giving up the spare!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Oh yea, mine is a 3.2Q so I don't have the depth of a FWD.

cheers.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all.

Anyone in SoCal selling a full size wheel for an A3?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

awl168 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Anyone in SoCal selling a full size wheel for an A3?


U no not Craigzlist in Kaliforni?


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> U no not Craigzlist in Kaliforni?


Bahahaha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Iff onlee u waz Florridish, Yu kud my myne for mush cheep.

But yu iz Kaliforni, so spensif for 2 chip its 2 yu.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Iff onlee u waz Florridish, Yu kud my myne for mush cheep.
> 
> But yu iz Kaliforni, so spensif for 2 chip its 2 yu.


English please  I don't speak Spaniese :facepalm:


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Iff onlee u waz Florridish, Yu kud my myne for mush cheep.
> 
> But yu iz Kaliforni, so spensif for 2 chip its 2 yu.


LOL


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

The only thing that I really hate about when I put the full size tire in there is that it does not secure down like the little one.

I hate this for 2 reasons. lol. The first is the fact that when i go over bumps or whatever I can hear the tire kinda lift and then slam back down into the spare wheel well. The second reason is a little more sinister. I always think of the most random things, so I was thinking if something happened like a roll over, the tire would some how come out of the well and end up hitting someone in the car. hahaha, idk. 

Mostly #1, but still. It was annoying enough for me to take it out until I know I am going to travel, then I throw it back in.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

JaseZilla said:


> The only thing that I really hate about when I put the full size tire in there is that it does not secure down like the little one.
> 
> I hate this for 2 reasons. lol. The first is the fact that when i go over bumps or whatever I can hear the tire kinda lift and then slam back down into the spare wheel well. The second reason is a little more sinister. I always think of the most random things, so I was thinking if something happened like a roll over, the tire would some how come out of the well and end up hitting someone in the car. hahaha, idk.
> 
> Mostly #1, but still. It was annoying enough for me to take it out until I know I am going to travel, then I throw it back in.


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## A3Ryan (Apr 23, 2012)

JaseZilla said:


> The only thing that I really hate about when I put the full size tire in there is that it does not secure down like the little one.
> 
> I hate this for 2 reasons. lol. The first is the fact that when i go over bumps or whatever I can hear the tire kinda lift and then slam back down into the spare wheel well. The second reason is a little more sinister. I always think of the most random things, so I was thinking if something happened like a roll over, the tire would some how come out of the well and end up hitting someone in the car. hahaha, idk.
> 
> Mostly #1, but still. It was annoying enough for me to take it out until I know I am going to travel, then I throw it back in.


just buy the longer tie down, i got mine from a vw dealership


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

A3Ryan said:


> just buy the longer tie down, i got mine from a vw dealership


Sweet. Mind if I ask how much it was? Did you need a part number to get it?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sooo this thread got me thinking the other night and then tonight I finally got around to it. 

I recently bought 2 new wheels so I could run a staggered setup leaving me with spares so i figured I would move everything around a little bit and see if I could fit a full sized matching wheel in the hatch. 

Well it worked. I padded the underside of my floor to keep the wheel from getting scratched and it holds it down nicely.

:beer:


A3 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


A3 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr

Sorry I don't have good light right now but everything fit right back together, now if I get a flat I will still have all matching wheels


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Sooo this thread got me thinking the other night and then tonight I finally got around to it.
> 
> I recently bought 2 new wheels so I could run a staggered setup leaving me with spares so i figured I would move everything around a little bit and see if I could fit a full sized matching wheel in the hatch.
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Hopefully I'll be able to find a matching Titanium Sport Package rim to use as my full size spare. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I used the stock spare to go from my house to where I had to get my flat plugged (about 2 miles) with no issues. Of course, this is running stock 17"s with all weather tires. If you decide to go with bigger wheels and performance tires, it may be worth getting a full size wheel for a spare. It also depends on how long you want to be able to go on the spare. 2 miles, no problem - 200 miles, problem.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> AFL. Abso-***ing-lutely. 88ft/lbs.
> 
> With air, everything changes. Also with spare-wheel-well subwoofers.
> 
> Personally I've never heard a car acoustic sound enjoyable enough to warrant giving up the spare!


I do 120 NM, but hey 

I hate having another shop tighten my lug bolts. They either use an impact gun and put them on so tight you need a 4' breaker bar to get them loose, or they don't give 2 schidts and half of them are finger tight while the others barely hold the wheel on. After I had new tires put on once, I noticed when I got home that I lost a lug bolt. Checked all the other bolts and half of them were loose enough to remove with my fingers


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Proof that a full-size fits in FWD... here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question for you, VWAddict...Is that a 17" or 18" rim?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

> I had to use mine sunday on the way home from mother's day breakfast. It works as it is supposed to. Got us home safely (2 miles). But, it is limited to 55mph. Check the air level too. It is supposed to be at 60psi...mine, never used (2007 3.2) had only 15psi.


Same here. Had to use it last week for 2 days. When I first put it on to limp it home it had ~20 psi in it.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I was able to purchase a full size rim to use as a spare along with the longer tie down to secure the spare in the trunk. Some pics...

Pic of the longer tie down compared to the one used with the spare donut:










Pic of the spare donut with the longer tie down:










Pic of the full size spare in the hatch:










The trunk floor covering does not lay completely flat with this installed. It rides a bit high in the center where the nut secures the spare, but it doesn't really interfere with anything.

I feel better having the full size spare; and it's probably just me, but the little extra weight from the spare seems to have provided a little more balance to the A3.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

awl168 said:


> Quick question for you, VWAddict...Is that a 17" or 18" rim?


17", but 18 will fit just as well.

I _DEMAND_ part numbers for the longer hold-down!!!


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> I _DEMAND_ part numbers for the longer hold-down!!!


The part number for the longer tie down I purchased is 1K0 803 899 E.


----------

